# e!cockpit Problem



## Bazarov (5 Mai 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich möchte ein Projekt in e!cockpit öffnen und einfach kompilieren. Dieses Projekt ist ein Beispielprojekt von WAGO (zu EZA-Regler). Wenn ich diese kompiliere, bekomme ich so viele Fehler. z.B.:

ID is no valid assignment target
Identifier 'eStatusPPC' not defined
Identifier 'ID' not defined
Unknown type : 'WagosysErrorBase.typResultterm'
'WagoSysErrorBase.WagoTypes' is no structure variable

weißt jemand, wo das Problem liegt?

Danke im Voraus


----------



## holgermaik (5 Mai 2022)

Die entsprechenden Bibliotheken fehlen oder haben die falsche Version.
Schaue mal in die Deklarationen. Hier müssten die fehlenden Variable  rot unterstrichen sein.
Wo hast du das Projekt her?


----------



## Bazarov (5 Mai 2022)

holgermaik schrieb:


> Die entsprechenden Bibliotheken fehlen oder haben die falsche Version.
> Schaue mal in die Deklarationen. Hier müssten die fehlenden Variable  rot unterstrichen sein.
> Wo hast du das Projekt her?


Danke für die Antwort.

das Projekt habe ich von WAGO Webseite hochgeladen: 

WagoApp_1.7.0x_PowerPlantControl_Example_01.ecp

was soll ich mit Bibliotheken machen? Woher kann ich wissen, welche Versionen passt sind?


----------



## Bazarov (5 Mai 2022)

Wenn ich eine Bibliothek installieren will, bekomme ich den Fehler.

Compiled-Library-GE33 sind im ordner in e!cockpit


----------



## .:WAGO::0104406:. (5 Mai 2022)

Guten Tag Bazarov,

die Fehlermeldung entstehen durch neuere Version der zusätzlichen Bibliotheken, welche von der PowerPlanControl-Biliothek (EZA-Regler) genutzt werden. Die zertifizierte Bibliothek darf nicht geändert werden und in den zusätzlichen Bibliotheken hat sich über die Zeit einiges geändert. Das grob zur Ursache warum Fehlermeldungen ausgegeben werden.
Bitte updaten Sie Ihr e!cockpit auf die aktuelle Version 1.10. Service Pack 2 und installieren zusätzlich die Beispielprojekte. Unter den Beispielprojekten im Ordner WagoAppPowerPlantControl gibt es die Beispiele WagoApp_1.10.0.x_PowerPlantControl_Example_01 und WagoApp_1.10.0.x_PowerPlantControl_Example_02 zur aktuellen e!cockpit Version.
Nachdem Sie eines der Beiden gestartet haben wechseln Sie in den Bibliotheksverwalter -> Platzhalter und ändern bei der CmpEventMgr die Version auf 3.5.14.0. Nun sollte das Übersetzen ohne Fehlermeldung funktionieren.


----------



## Bazarov (5 Mai 2022)

.:WAGO::0104406:. schrieb:


> Guten Tag Bazarov,
> 
> die Fehlermeldung entstehen durch neuere Version der zusätzlichen Bibliotheken, welche von der PowerPlanControl-Biliothek (EZA-Regler) genutzt werden. Die zertifizierte Bibliothek darf nicht geändert werden und in den zusätzlichen Bibliotheken hat sich über die Zeit einiges geändert. Das grob zur Ursache warum Fehlermeldungen ausgegeben werden.
> Bitte updaten Sie Ihr e!cockpit auf die aktuelle Version 1.10. Service Pack 2 und installieren zusätzlich die Beispielprojekte. Unter den Beispielprojekten im Ordner WagoAppPowerPlantControl gibt es die Beispiele WagoApp_1.10.0.x_PowerPlantControl_Example_01 und WagoApp_1.10.0.x_PowerPlantControl_Example_02 zur aktuellen e!cockpit Version.
> Nachdem Sie eines der Beiden gestartet haben wechseln Sie in den Bibliotheksverwalter -> Platzhalter und ändern bei der CmpEventMgr die Version auf 3.5.14.0. Nun sollte das Übersetzen ohne Fehlermeldung funktionieren.


Guten Tag,
Das habe ich so gemacht und bekomme jetzt 542 Fehler !!


----------



## holgermaik (5 Mai 2022)

.:WAGO::0104406:. schrieb:


> Bitte updaten Sie Ihr e!cockpit auf die aktuelle Version 1.10. Service Pack 2 und installieren zusätzlich die Beispielprojekte. Unter den Beispielprojekten im Ordner WagoAppPowerPlantControl gibt es die Beispiele WagoApp_1.10.0.x_PowerPlantControl_Example_01 und WagoApp_1.10.0.x_PowerPlantControl_Example_02 zur aktuellen e!cockpit Version.





Bazarov schrieb:


> Das habe ich so gemacht und bekomme jetzt 542 Fehler !!


irgend etwas ist falsch gelaufen. Beide Beispiele lassen sich ohne Fehler übersetzen.
Bei Beispiel 2 gibt es Warnungen falls der Visu Stil nicht installiert ist.


.:WAGO::0104406:. schrieb:


> Nachdem Sie eines der Beiden gestartet haben wechseln Sie in den Bibliotheksverwalter -> Platzhalter und ändern bei der CmpEventMgr die Version auf 3.5.14.0.


Ist nicht nötig. Ist bereits auf diese Version gesetzt.


----------



## Bazarov (5 Mai 2022)

Ich kann auch nicht die Bibliothek installieren


----------



## .:WAGO::0104406:. (6 Mai 2022)

Guten Tag Bazarov,

am Besten melden Sie sich einmal telefonisch unter +49 (0) 571 887 - 44555 mit folgender Ticketnummer: 8000249461.


----------

